
Ask HN: What do you guys think of Jacque Fresco's ideas? - ayumu722
I saw a couple videos about the venus project, and some interviews with Jacque Fresco. I found his vision interesting, and I want to know what do you guys think about his ideas, and whether or not they are feasible ?
======
throwaway03911
From a technical standpoint almost everything is feasible, but if you're
expecting rich and/or hard-working people to throw into the air all their
efforts (and lose power) to build an utopia: keep dreaming. And not to mention
the human aspect of it all.

His ideas imply that everyone who can't help the system (non-engineers, etc)
can dedicate themselves to arts, etc. Can you see how much power the engineer
class would have over everyone else? I'm mean, sure, I'd like to think that in
a system like that we wouldn't have to worry about subversive elements because
everyone gets their fair share. But it's pretty easy to see that beautiful
utopia turn into a system similar to China. (And no I'm not saying the current
system is any better.)

Don't get me wrong, I like his ideas but they're not for this day and age.
Maybe in a very distant future society will live in something similar to what
Jacque Fresco envisioned.

~~~
ayumu722
Thanks for commenting on this, I agree with almost everything you said, but I
think that we should start taking at least some of his ideas seriously,
because the way our world is going right now is totally disconnected from
reality, it's unsustainable, and because of the way humans are organized today
( in rival countries ) we waste a lot of resources in nonsense if you ask me,
for example the usa has a 600 billion military budget, if such money were put
in research instead of making weapons that kill fellow humans efficiently, I
really can't imagine what we could have accomplished, we should at least get
along, and stop wasting money and human ingenuity in such nonsense.

------
GFK_of_xmaspast
Never heard of him.

~~~
ayumu722
check him out, there's a lot of videos about him in youtube.

